# κόσμος και κοσμάκης



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2011)

Έχω την εξής πρόταση:
"Αν ήθελα, θα είχα κλείσει πολύ κόσμο στη φυλακή. Θα είχα καταστρέψει κόσμο και κοσμάκη."

Ως συνήθως, δεν μου έρχονται στο μυαλό ωραίοι ιδιωματισμοί. Εκτός αν χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο συνώνυμο του crowd.


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 18, 2011)

All people, great and small...

Ή, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση: All sorts of people, great and small.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2011)

Μήπως σού κάνει το "the lot of them";


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2011)

If I felt like it, I could throw lots of people into jail. I could destroy any number of people.

Άκυρο, είναι 3ο είδος:
If I'd felt like it, I could have sent lots of people to jail. I could have destroyed any number of people.


----------



## cougr (Sep 18, 2011)

Also,
_
I could have ruined/destroyed many a folk_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2011)

Ή ακόμη, ..._many people and some more_.


----------



## pontios (Sep 19, 2011)

There's also ..
"heaps of people" or "a whole heap of people ".


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Sep 19, 2011)

If only I'd felt like it, I'd have sent a lot of people to jail. I'd have ruined more people than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## sarant (Sep 19, 2011)

Καλό είναι αυτό αλλά για υποτίτλους θα χρειαστεί μεγάλη οθόνη :)


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Sep 22, 2011)

Χμμμμ... Ώστε δεν είναι για το σινεμά οι υπότιτλοι, ε;


----------

